# Satoh 18/20



## PHIL STOPPARD (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi people , new to the forum so big hello ! 
Need to pick some brains on here... i have a satoh 18/20 bought it 4-5 years ago with no lifting gear on the back , bought a cat 1 linkage on ebay that i have been using with tow ball attached for trailers . Now the problem... have bought a grader (cat1) and the lower lift bars wont open wide enough to attach the grader, ive been looking at mitsibushi models online (exact same model as my satoh) and the lift arms look a lot longer than the agri ones i have fitted and also look straight as apposed to the bent ones i have fitted , does anyone know how long the mitsibushi or satoh
arms are ? im thinking with the angle the arms come out the back the longer the arms the wider they would be at implement point ? i have been looking at longer arms for sale but ideally need to know the ideal length... thanks for any help !!
Phil


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Phil, welcome to the tractor forum.

Would it help to remove the two lower attachment pins from the grader and reinstall them facing inward? That reduces the lift arm spread width requirement by quite a bit.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When dealing with grey market tractor 3 point systems it is easiest to measure the width of inside (lower by rear end casting) fulcrum point, then stop the Kubota, MF/Challenger, or Yanmar dealers and measure the same point on their compact Japanese tractors.

When you get a dimensional hit, measure the length of the arms. That will get you the length you need.


----------

